# To Rockwell fans, their faces may look familiar



## Disir

BENNINGTON, Vt. — The genial artist with the unlighted pipe in his mouth knew just what he wanted: a young, freckle-faced girl with her hair in pigtails. Her hair should be red. Her dress should be green. Her shoes should be brown.

Oh, and she should possess a sharp competitive streak and shoot a mean game of marbles.

Franklin McLenithan lived nearby and he happened to have a little girl exactly like that. His daughter’s name was Ruth.

Ruth was just 11 years old when Norman Rockwell asked a question that has become firmly and proudly embedded in the story of her long lifetime: “Do you want to model?”
To Rockwell fans, their faces may look familiar - The Boston Globe

I'm not a Rockwell fan but I think the people are a little fascinating.


----------



## Sunni Man

Love the Rockwell paintings of middle America in the last century.  ...


----------



## karpenter

Sunni Man said:


> Love the Rockwell paintings of middle America in the last century.  ...


Absolutely
There Are No Illustrations Of His
That Don't Speak A Thousand Words


----------

